# Nicosia



## Funky (Feb 18, 2011)

Hello everyone! How are you all doing? Good I hope!

I'm moving to Cyprus next week and will be working in Nicosia so I was hoping someone might be able to give me a bit of advice and/or info.

I was wondering if there are any areas of Nicosia that are particularly good to live in. Also, what are your favourite bars and restaurants in the city?

I was initially thinking of renting a studio or one bedroom apartment longterm but think it will probably be best to rent a room in a shared villa or apartment. Does anyone know of any decent letting agencies or websites where rooms for rent are advertised. I'll be staying somewhere short term for a couple of weeks so will have a little bit of time to view apartments/rooms.

Also, if there are any expats in Nicosia or anywhere else on the island who fancy grabbing a beer with a friendly Scottish chap sometime I am always thirsty


----------



## zeeb0 (Oct 29, 2010)

Hi,

Im in Nic... prople go on about good vs bad areas but to be honest the whole place is blocks of flats and there isnt much in it. The better areas are generally a drive out and traffic can be bad. I have heard people say makedonissa is the best along with acropolis. 

My fave bar is platos in the old town.


----------



## Toxan (Dec 29, 2010)

Nice to see so many people going to Cyprus. All we read and hear is that there is a mass exodus, not so!


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Toxan said:


> Nice to see so many people going to Cyprus. All we read and hear is that there is a mass exodus, not so!


When are you finally going to be making the move Toxan?


----------



## theresoon (Apr 11, 2008)

I second Platos.

I think it will be kinda hard to find a share unless you are willing to share with students.

I recently realized that rent prices vary widely depending on age of construction and neighborhood. Makedonitissa is way more expensive than a lot of areas as there aren't as many apartments and with one university right there and another in very close proximity. Rent for a 3 bedroom house there right now is 1500e whereas I heard about a house in Latsia going for 500e a month.


----------



## kimonas (Jul 19, 2008)

Funky said:


> Hello everyone! How are you all doing? Good I hope!
> 
> I'm moving to Cyprus next week and will be working in Nicosia so I was hoping someone might be able to give me a bit of advice and/or info.
> 
> ...


I'd try to get located within a reasonable commute (preferably walking distance) of work as the traffic can be horrendous and the public transport isn't up to much. We're in acropolis which is quite pleasant - a couple of parks, convenient shops and a reasonable smattering of tavernas etc. but rent is very expensive. There are some cheaper places in and around the old town closer to the buffer zone. You need to check out the locations for yourself and get a feel for the place - some rents are in the back of beyond in vast estates that are not very well served with roads and can take hours to get through in peak traffic. Engomi is a good middle ground with better services and not as expensive as acropolis or makenotissita. There are quite a few fairly decent pubs and clubs around as there are several Universities in Nicosia and a large student population.


----------



## Toxan (Dec 29, 2010)

Veronica said:


> When are you finally going to be making the move Toxan?


We have placed our apartment in The Netherlands on the market last week. Had 5 viewers who wanted to use it to rent out to students. The local council still gave permission online, but was in the process of deleting the street for student renting permission. Only 20% of a street is allowed for renting out to students, so that fell through. We have 2 viewings next week again so far.
We are looking to be in Limassol aroun the end of March for 3 months, unless we have a sale. We are getting quotes for removals etc.
My business is really taking off in a big way, and has now reached the point where being in Cyprus is far more productive.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Toxan said:


> We have placed our apartment in The Netherlands on the market last week. Had 5 viewers who wanted to use it to rent out to students. The local council still gave permission online, but was in the process of deleting the street for student renting permission. Only 20% of a street is allowed for renting out to students, so that fell through. We have 2 viewings next week again so far.
> We are looking to be in Limassol aroun the end of March for 3 months, unless we have a sale. We are getting quotes for removals etc.
> My business is really taking off in a big way, and has now reached the point where being in Cyprus is far more productive.


I hope it happens very soon for you


----------



## Toxan (Dec 29, 2010)

Thanx, things are looking good, even in this financial climate!


----------

